# Craft Supplies



## MissCathy (Mar 7, 2015)

We are looking to locate some craft supplies in the Tullum or Playa dC area. Looking for items such as string, felt, beads etc.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

MissCathy said:


> We are looking to locate some craft supplies in the Tullum or Playa dC area. Looking for items such as string, felt, beads etc.


I do not know of any really close but the chain Parisina has many similar items mostly associated with sewing - cloth. They have locations in Cancun and Valladolid. Here is a link for "Encuentre Su Parisina".

Telas PARISINA Telas Decoraci?n Telas Vestir Mercer?a Manualidades


----------

